# Spiele ruckeln nach einiger Zeit (Fifa15, Fifa16)



## sondes (25. September 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit Fifa 15 und Fifa 16:

Wenn ich das Spiel starte, läuft alles super flüssig, so wie es sein soll.  Nach etwa 3-5 Minuten geht es los: Das Spiel hat immer wieder so richtig starke ruckler. Es läuft kurzzeitig immer wieder butterweich, um dann für 10 Sekunden oder so richtig fies zu ruckeln. So ist es natürlich unspielbar.

Getestet habe ich auf Windows 7, und auf einem frisch installierten Windows 10. Immer das Gleiche.

*Meine Konfiguration:*
Mainboard: ASRock 990FX Extreme 3
CPU: AMD FX-8150, 3,6 GHz
Grafikkarte: HIS Radeon R7 260x, 2GB GDDR5
Ram: 16 GB 
Festplatte: OS und Spiel ist auf SSD installiert

*Gemessene Temperatur-Maximalwerte während des Spielens:*
CPU: 72.9°
Mainboard: #1 - 77,5°, #2 - 6,5°, #3 - 52°
GPU: 76°

*Folgende Dinge habe ich schon probier*
1) Fifa Einstellungen: Details auf Minimum, Antialiasing aus. Keine Veränderung
2) Fifa Einstellungen: Framerate auf 30FPS fix, 60 FPS fix, keine Beschränkung. Keine Veränderung
3) Neuste Grafikkarten Treiber installiert
4) Neuste Mainboard chipset treiber installiert
5) Virencheck mit AVAST: Keine Viren
6) Auf frisch installiertem Windows 10: Das gleiche Problem
7) MemTest mehrfach durchlaufen lassen: Keine Probleme
8) Soundkarte und 2. eingebauter Grafikkarte deaktiviert

Ich bin langsam am verzweifeln. Hat noch jemand Ideen, was ich probieren kann? 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## NerdFlanders (25. September 2015)

Die CPU wird zu heiß und drosselt.

Mehr zu dem Thema hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/334011-amd-temperaturen-wirrwarr.html

Wie sieht dein Kühlkonzept aus? (Gehäuselüfter/CPU Kühler)


----------



## buggs001 (25. September 2015)

Hallo sondes.

Wilkommen im Forum!

Ich tippe auf ein Temperaturproblem, auch wenn es die von Dir ausgelesenen Temps nicht zeigen.
Ev. mit den Spannungswandlern am Board, obwohl ein Kühlkörper darauf verbaut ist?

Welchen CPU-Kühler hast Du verbaut?

Seitenwand vom PC offen lassen + Tests
Hast Du ev. einen Ventilator zur Hand, den Du neben den PC mit offener Seitenwand hinstellst und in den PC reinblasen lässt + Tests
Eventuell mal die CPU etwas heruntertakten (3 Ghz) und die Spannung reduzieren + Tests

Vielleicht hat jemand anderer noch ein paar Tipps.


----------



## NerdFlanders (25. September 2015)

buggs001 schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf ein Temperaturproblem, auch wenn es die von Dir ausgelesenen Temps nicht zeigen.



Auch dir rate ich den verlinkten Thread zu lesen  Ab "70" liegt ein Temperaturproblem vor (und, nein es sind nicht 70°C, das wird von den Tools einfach dazu gedichtet)


----------



## buggs001 (25. September 2015)

NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Auch dir rate ich den verlinkten Thread zu lesen  Ab "70" liegt ein Temperaturproblem vor (und, nein es sind nicht 70°C, das wird von den Tools einfach dazu gedichtet)



Wieder was gelernt.
Danke Nerd!


----------

